# My Halloween display



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Rubber blood and dried piranhas. Scary eh?








Brandtii not too happy.


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

LOL nice!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats tight. I am still looking for a good mounted P to get for my tank


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

thats sweet


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

:laugh: nice!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

lol great stuff good spirit


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good stuff.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

haha


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice collection you got there.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

whoa thats cool as hell (pun yes)


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

if I had to rate that,it would be a 20 on 10,really nice


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The one on the far left is awesome


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I saw that blood stain thingie at eckerd the other day, I almost bought one too, lol. looks cool.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

not bad nick...looks pretty cool..


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

wherd you get rgose dead p's


----------

